# Galaxy Rasbora in pH 6.0



## Simon Day (5 Apr 2015)

I have a 160l high tech setup with medium soft water at pH 6.0 - 6.2. I have been looking at adding some galaxy rasbora but most of the internet info pages suggest that they are best kept in slightly alkaline waters as per their 'home' location.

Anyone out there got experience of keeping galaxy's at 6.0? I appreciate that they may well survive at 6.0 but will they thrive at this pH? If someone can tell me that they have had galaxy's breed at this pH then I will really know its not an issue!


----------



## mattb180 (6 Apr 2015)

I believe their are reports of them spawning and fry being raised in pH 6.5 or thereabouts. They may do ok at that PH, generally do not seem overly fussy. Optimum seems to be a TDS of about 250 - 350 and PH 7-8.


----------



## greenmac75 (6 Apr 2015)

my galaxy rasboras kept at about 6 in soft water and they are fine but no breeding


----------



## alto (6 Apr 2015)

Local shop has breeding activity in the tank, very soft water, pH is 6.5 at most (likely 6.0 - 6.5 range) - though all the stock has sold now.


----------



## Simon Day (12 Apr 2015)

thanks for the comments guys …… I think I will resist the urge to add them for now as 6.0 and below seems to be on the borderline for these attractive little fish.


----------

